# New Sinn U1 Professional



## CGSshorty

As some of you know I have been working on a U1 LE with WatchBuys for what feels like an eternity. In reality it has been about two years. Sinn will announce their new BaselWorld releases this Wednesday, and one of those watches will be the Sinn U1 Professional.

Our goal for this new Sinn U1 Professional was to create a U1 worthy of the name Professional, while at the same time simplifying the design for outstanding legibility (in fact many design elements from the original Sinn EZM 1 served as an inspiration for this watch.)
We also took feedback from other forum members and WatchBuys customers to create this watch.

I can't post the full picture until Wednesday, but for now here's a preview showing one of the most requested features on the U1 which is part of this watch. Take a good look at the picture and you will see this feature.

This watch will be a limited edition of 100 pieces for North America and you will be able to select your specific serial number.

More on Wednesday!


----------



## Horoticus

Subscribed. Looking forward to the big reveal!

But more teasers of any kind are always appreciated. ;-)


----------



## paulyosh

Domed crystal and/or 10 o'clock crown?


----------



## ads75

I am interested. Domed Acrylic maybe? Black and White second hand?


----------



## Salvo

domed crystal, 10 o'clock crown, black and white hands: great!


----------



## plarmium

Very nice. Count me in!


----------



## seisnofe

interesting


----------



## BadTrainDriver

Want!
But if there is outside AR coating on the crystal, I'm kicking it to the curb.....


----------



## airgee

domed saphire = 200 bar instead of 100 ?
and certainly not acrylic


----------



## CGSshorty

airgee said:


> domed saphire = 200 bar instead of 100 ?
> and certainly not acrylic


The watch is officially rated at 1000 M.


----------



## Horoticus

BTW, it's Wednesday in Basel...


----------



## paulyosh

Slick!

Sinn U1 Professional Fully Tegimented on Strap


----------



## Salvo

beautiful watch but matte black colour on hands would have been better than glossy


----------



## Horoticus

Pre-ordered! :-!

Seems that someone already claimed #1...;-)


----------



## CGSshorty

Salvo said:


> beautiful watch but matte black colour on hands would have been better than glossy


That's a valid point, but a matte seconds hand gets completely lost in the matte dial.


----------



## seisnofe

I like it, without date indication


----------



## prateeko

Out of curiosity how does one get involved with designing something like this? Congrats on the realization of all the hard work!


----------



## DaveandStu

Great work...looks the goods to me and has a bloody good blend of Sinn..excellent LE


----------



## PSV

Wow, there is lots to like here. 44 mm is on the big side, but very tempting!


----------



## SD350

I really like it! It looks awesome, just not sure I want to drop that amount and then probably buy a bracelet too making this one pricey U1...


----------



## CGSshorty

These photos are from Sinn's Facebook page:


----------



## ItnStln

CGSshorty said:


> These photos are from Sinn's Facebook page:


Nice, what model is that?


----------



## CGSshorty

ItnStln said:


> Nice, what model is that?


That is the new U1 Professional.


----------



## ItnStln

CGSshorty said:


> That is the new U1 Professional.


Just making sure, thanks!


----------



## moorflax

Really like this one! I guess they're all sold out?


Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## ads75

moorflax said:


> Really like this one! I guess they're all sold out?
> 
> Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


It might be a watchbuys.com exclusive. Not sure if they do international shipping for special/limited editions. But they still have it available on their website (as of 3/31/2017)
Sinn U1 Professional Fully Tegimented on Strap


----------



## Salvo

just curious to see the lume in the dark in real life


----------



## dcaggie06

Totally digging this. The blue lume is a plus for me.


----------



## moorflax

The blue lume is nice!










Instagram: moorflax


----------



## CGSshorty

ads75 said:


> It might be a watchbuys.com exclusive. Not sure if they do international shipping for special/limited editions. But they still have it available on their website (as of 3/31/2017)
> Sinn U1 Professional Fully Tegimented on Strap


This is correct. It is a WatchBuys exclusive not available outside North America.


----------



## prateeko

Am I wrong in assuming this is the same case as the tegimented U1 but the dial is flipped (since the crown appears to be directly opposite the usual position)?


----------



## BadTrainDriver

prateeko said:


> Am I wrong in assuming this is the same case as the tegimented U1 but the dial is flipped (since the crown appears to be directly opposite the usual position)?


My exact first thought...so if you're wrong, I'm wrong.


----------



## CGSshorty

It is a tegimented U1 case with the crown at 10:00.


----------



## JDCfour

Beautiful piece and there are enough differences in it that I'm going to order it to go along with My U1T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcaggie06

This one just keeps getting better the more I look at it!


----------



## TSD

My Sinn U1 Pro arrived this morning, so here are some quick first impressions. Chris did an incredible job with the design choices. The domed AR sapphire helps make the white handset extremely legible against the matte black dial. Minimal red text is key to the clean look, which I understand draws on the history of the EZM 1. The crown placement at 10:00 is an excellent idea, and makes for a more comfortable wearing case. Compared to some of my favorite dive watches, it feels genuinely less bulky than a 44mm Grand Seiko spring drive diver, and the thin mid-case makes it not as clumsy as the slightly narrower but taller MM300. I chose to have it ship on the silicone rubber strap and tegimented clasp, and this may help to lessen the weight. The SDR bezel clicks solidly, but doesn't have the same industrial machine precision of GS and Rolex bezels. A Pelagos LHD might be a closer comparison using the design and pricing aspects. Personally, I preferred the simplicity of the clean, no-date dial to the new, text-heavy Pelagos.

This is my first Sinn, and WatchBuys did a nice job packaging and delivering the watch. It was keeping perfect time after having been wound and set before shipment. If the first 24 hours are any indication, timekeeping will be very good. The U1 Pro is a seriously comfortable, and highly legible evolution of the original U1 SDR. I think it could easily be the best looking dive watch to come out of Basel this year.


----------



## ten13th

Congrats. That's a awesome watch. Of course you know that already. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EricSF2015

Beautiful piece! Is that a little bezel misalignment in the lume shot?


----------



## Bodhi6

Very nice watch although the hands look a bit odd to me. That's really the only fault I can find with it though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSD

EricSF2015 said:


> Beautiful piece! Is that a little bezel misalignment in the lume shot?


Nope, pic just off center in the dark. Bezel lines up perfectly.


----------



## Chocodove

It's a great looking watch and will also be my first Sinn. Can't wait for mine to land.


----------



## TripleCalendar

Only 27 left. These should be gone soon.


----------



## gr8sw

#20 pre-ordered :-!


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## dukerules

This thing is just so good. No date, domed crystal, SDR bezel, all tegimented everything? Perfect. Chris, you knocked this one outta the park. Couldn't resist picking one up.


----------



## dnslater

CGSshorty said:


>


Looks fantastic in this photo. Can't wait to receive mine.


----------



## rellybelly

I haven't seen this answered yet and Watchbuy's page doesn't mention any AR... Anyone know?

Thinking about ordering #36, but outer AR is a deal breaker for me.



BadTrainDriver said:


> Want!
> But if there is outside AR coating on the crystal, I'm kicking it to the curb.....


----------



## dnslater

rellybelly said:


> I haven't seen this answered yet and Watchbuy's page doesn't mention any AR... Anyone know?
> 
> Thinking about ordering #36, but outer AR is a deal breaker for me.


Yes, double AR coated crystal from U2. Looks fantastic in person as crystal disappears. It is also removable with some polish.


----------



## ceebee

Just ordered number 30 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## JDCfour

CGSshorty said:


>


Incredible piece. I'm very tempted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

CGSshorty said:


>


That is smoking hot!


----------



## consum3r

So far, the only U1 to actually tempt me.



CGSshorty said:


>


----------



## Semper Jeep

In.

Deposit place on #90.


----------



## CGSshorty

Isofrane for the Florida heat and humidity.


----------



## Horoticus

Just installed the bracelet for the cold and rain here in New Jersey.


----------



## CGSshorty

Horoticus said:


> Just installed the bracelet for the cold and rain here in New Jersey.
> 
> View attachment 11753593


It looks great. I hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## Horoticus

CGSshorty said:


> It looks great. I hope you're enjoying it.


Thank you! As a full-blown Sinnaholic, I can safely say this is a fabulous addition to the line up. Thank YOU for your work in creating this model. You knocked it out of the park! :-!


----------



## CGSshorty

Horoticus said:


> Thank you! As a full-blown Sinnaholic, I can safely say this is a fabulous addition to the line up. Thank YOU for your work in creating this model. You knocked it out of the park! :-!


I had a lot of fun working on this project with WatchBuys and Sinn. I'm thrilled that people like it as much as I do.


----------



## kca

Caved and ordered my birth year 74. Been talking myself out of this one for a little while now and realized there's just too much to like to let it pass me by.

Can't wait. Please keep pics coming people 

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

I was barely even considering getting the U1 Pro a week ago but now that I've got a pre-order in for it, I can hardly contain me anticipation. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they come in sooner rather than later.


----------



## ceebee

Semper Jeep said:


> I was barely even considering getting the U1 Pro a week ago but now that I've got a pre-order in for it, I can hardly contain me anticipation. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they come in sooner rather than later.


I ordered #30 on May, 1st and still waiting. Watchbuys told me that the U1-P can come in with any number. They don't know what numbers will show up. (no specific order). Hope we don't wait too much longer


----------



## CGSshorty

ceebee said:


> I ordered #30 on May, 1st and still waiting. Watchbuys told me that the U1-P can come in with any number. They don't know what numbers will show up. (no specific order). Hope we don't wait too much longer


If you really don't care which number you get, you could let WatchBuys know that you'll take anything if one comes in that hasn't been preordered.


----------



## ceebee

CGSshorty said:


> If you really don't care which number you get, you could let WatchBuys know that you'll take anything if one comes in that hasn't been preordered.


Talked to Jim last week just to see if any were unclaimed but they didn't have any. I could have told them to call me but I'll just wait for #30.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

Ordered #49 on 6 May and just received the Final Payment invoice from WatchBuys this afternoon. They said the watch is shipping from Germany and should be to them, and then boomeranged to me, on Wednesday 17 May... 

Opted for the bracelet, and will probably try and use the WatchPoint dough for a silicone strap later. Toyed around with getting a black bracelet, but the fully tegimented gray watch and bracelet, especially in the sun, look truly bad ass...

As much as it pains me to admit, Chris did an outstanding job on this build and I will be thrilled to wear it. ;-)

Well done, Shorty... :-!

S


----------



## TripleCalendar

sstarbuck68 said:


> Ordered #49 on 6 May and just received the Final Payment invoice from WatchBuys this afternoon. They said the watch is shipping from Germany and should be to them, and then boomeranged to me, on Wednesday 17 May...
> 
> Opted for the bracelet, and will probably try and use the WatchPoint dough for a silicone strap later. Toyed around with getting a black bracelet, but the fully tegimented gray watch and bracelet, especially in the sun, look truly bad ass...
> 
> As much as it pains me to admit, Chris did an outstanding job on this build and I will be thrilled to wear it. ;-)
> 
> Well done, Shorty... :-!
> 
> S


I got my shipping notice as well. I tried to order the bracelet but it was already sold out. I wonder how it would look on the black bracelet?


----------



## dnslater

TripleCalendar said:


> I got my shipping notice as well. I tried to order the bracelet but it was already sold out. I wonder how it would look on the black bracelet?


Don't do it. Wait for the silver. They will probably restock soon.


----------



## LeDiep

Subscribing to this, awesome!


----------



## ceebee

Received my notice also. Overnighting # 30 with the bracelet. Should be in my hands on Thursday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpd114

nice watch


----------



## TripleCalendar

ceebee said:


> Received my notice also. Overnighting # 30 with the bracelet. Should be in my hands on Thursday


It sounds like a lot made it into this batch. It's nice to have a pre-order move faster than expected.


----------



## TripleCalendar

Pro Vs. SDR


----------



## sstarbuck68

TripleCalendar said:


> Pro Vs. SDR
> 
> View attachment 11846650
> ...


My wallet voted for me on this one!

S


----------



## Chocodove

Mine will be here Thursday as well :-!


----------



## rnsm1979

i still prefer the original us sdr which more striking on the bezel


----------



## consum3r

rnsm1979 said:


> i still prefer the original us sdr which more striking on the bezel


Hmmm ... how about Pro with SDR bezel?

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## dnslater

Fresh in. Love that Watchbuys had it set and wound when packing is almost dead on my atomic clock app without touching the crown!

Love the watch. I wore a U1 daily for about a years 6-7 years ago and then sold it. So nice to have another, especially this very special LE. Despite my preference for 40-42mm watches, I forgot how wearable the U1 is. Not any thicker than the SKX that I had on earlier today. Love all of the changes on this version. Second hand tends to get lost, but that is ok. I keep putting the watch on upside down. Will take awhile to get used to 10 o'clock crown. Black monotone bezel is makes it feel more serious than the original or the SDR. I liked the playful original color scheme as well, but love this look.

Fabulous work Chris.

A few photos:


----------



## ceebee

Number 30 checking in. Just arrived less than 1 hour ago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Nice Sinn!


----------



## Horoticus

dnslater said:


> Fresh in...Love the watch...Love all of the changes on this version...Black monotone bezel makes it feel more serious than the original or the SDR. I liked the playful original color scheme as well, but love this look. Fabulous work Chris.


Wonderfully put, Nick. Agree on all counts. Love the simplicity of the dial and bezel. :-!


----------



## freeman4ever

The U1 Professional is such an improvement over the original U1. |> |> |>


----------



## Chocodove

Great watch.


----------



## dnslater

freeman4ever said:


> The U1 Professional is such an improvement over the original U1. |> |> |>


I think I may like them both equally, I'm just not that big on naked bezels. I would say the U1 Professional is the more serious, no ******** brother to the more flamboyant/playful original U1. Given that the original has been out for 12 years, it doesn't help to continue to offer variations.

Random thought - I was worried about the funky crown position, but given that it is a no date and has gained less than 4 seconds in the past 48 hours, I won't be using it much anyway.


----------



## sstarbuck68

*Bad Assery Has Arrived*

Happy Birthday to me...


----------



## ceebee

Congrats on joining the club. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## sstarbuck68

*Bad Assery Has Arrived*

Double post...


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## vanquish

Nice pics triple. There area a lot of nice pics in this thread, keep them coming.

I need to get some of mine as well.


----------



## Chocodove




----------



## Horoticus




----------



## esmarquette

Wow. Going to have to reconsider my 2254.50 plans... 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

esmarquette said:


> Wow. Going to have to reconsider my 2254.50 plans...


100 in the world vs. Ubiquitous... You'll not regret it. Promise.


----------



## TripleCalendar

vanquish said:


> Nice pics triple. There area a lot of nice pics in this thread, keep them coming.
> 
> I need to get some of mine as well.


----------



## Akoni

Who will be using their Sinn U1 Pro as intended? 

I know I will.


----------



## Horoticus

Akoni said:


> Who will be using their Sinn U1 Pro as intended? I know I will.


Desk Diver reporting for duty, sir! :-!


----------



## Akoni

Horoticus said:


> Desk Diver reporting for duty, sir! :-!


LoL! I'll only fret about it until I put the first ding in it...then all bets are off.


----------



## CGSshorty

Akoni said:


> Who will be using their Sinn U1 Pro as intended?
> 
> I know I will.


I never intended this watch to be only a dive watch (clearly it is very good at that). It is a watch that can be worn in terrible conditions, while doing just about anything, and it will look great while doing it.


----------



## Horoticus

CGSshorty said:


> It is a watch that can be worn in terrible conditions, while doing just about anything, and it will look great while doing it.


I will use it to time my grilling adventures this coming holiday weekend, so am hoping for ideal cookout conditions. b-) |>


----------



## CGSshorty

Horoticus said:


> I will use it to time my grilling adventures this coming holiday weekend, so am hoping for ideal cookout conditions. b-) |>


Soot and sauce will rinse right off.


----------



## Akoni

CGSshorty said:


> Isofrane for the Florida heat and humidity.


Yeah, it's starting to warm up down here. Is that a 22mm Iso on there? Not sure when my U1 P will ship down since I only (finally!) succumbed and ordered today but I need to place an order for a couple Isofranes and want one for this watch as well.


----------



## CGSshorty

Akoni said:


> Yeah, it's starting to warm up down here. Is that a 22mm Iso on there? Not sure when my U1 P will ship down since I only (finally!) succumbed and ordered today but I need to place an order for a couple Isofranes and want one for this watch as well.


Yes, 22mm. Get the standard buckle so the finish matches the case of the U1. The upgraded buckle is brushed.


----------



## Akoni

Also, how crazy would I be to put this on a black bracelet? Doe anyone have a black bracelet they'd be willing to put on and take a few pics?


----------



## CGSshorty

Akoni said:


> Also, how crazy would I be to put this on a black bracelet? Doe anyone have a black bracelet they'd be willing to put on and take a few pics?


Please don't. I beg you.


----------



## Akoni

CGSshorty said:


> Please don't. I beg you.


That bad? Have you seen the combo or just instinct? Not arguing, just curious.


----------



## CGSshorty

I've seen a mockup. It's terrible.


----------



## Akoni

Copy that.


----------



## dnslater

Akoni said:


> Who will be using their Sinn U1 Pro as intended?
> 
> I know I will.


I am pretty much planning to rotate between the U1 Pro and my Speedy Pro Hesalite, so any conditions that aren't favorable to the Speedy, the U1 will be on my wrist. Nice having a "nice watch" that I can wear while doing home repairs and such and not worry about.


----------



## SMP_DON

dnslater said:


> I am pretty much planning to rotate between the U1 Pro and my Speedy Pro Hesalite, so any conditions that aren't favorable to the Speedy, the U1 will be on my wrist. Nice having a "nice watch" that I can wear while doing home repairs and such and not worry about.


No way. If youre going to do anything that could potentially cause any damage you go to the G-Shock. That's what I do.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## frankkramer

Rubber Only.


----------



## franksf

Another one of those weird creatures / beautiful piece of design / indestructible tank / Limited edition of an unspeakable goodness has been freed !!!
Could not be more ecstatic at this point...will provide more pics and full review once i have cut to rubber and strated to wear it....
What a treat that is.....thanks all for all the pictures that inspired me to pull the trigger.
#36 is miiiiine!


----------



## frankkramer

Congrats franksf -- what a beauty!


----------



## franksf

frankkramer said:


> Congrats franksf -- what a beauty!


Thank. Frank. Even is the worth possible match env aka office with button down , The watch looked great. Cant wait to take it out in a more friendly environment after I have done the band surgery..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

franksf said:


> Thank. Frank. Even is the worth possible match env aka office with button down , The watch looked great. Cant wait to take it out in a more friendly environment after I have done the band surgery..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh and it looks sold out on WatchBuys ...which raises mixed feelings....i am lucky and others won't be able to enjoy such a beauty. Hope sinn continue building on that great new design without making that le release a moot one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater

SMP_DON said:


> No way. If youre going to do anything that could potentially cause any damage you go to the G-Shock. That's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Tried a G-shock. Just couldn't do it. The Sinn can handle a little yard work.


----------



## TripleCalendar

CGSshorty said:


> I've seen a mockup. It's terrible.


Yeah, black doesn't work


----------



## Akoni

franksf said:


> Oh and it looks sold out on WatchBuys ...which raises mixed feelings....i am lucky and others won't be able to enjoy such a beauty. Hope sinn continue building on that great new design without making that le release a moot one...


Wow....there were at least 20 left earlier this week! What happened? So glad, I got off my duff and ordered one before they all went. I was even contemplating flipping my other U1 to buy a second U1 Pro since it is the best U1 rendition yet (except maybe that green banded, black cased version of which there were only 50, I forget the designation).

Congrats to all that got in on this one.


----------



## Akoni

TripleCalendar said:


> Yeah, black doesn't work
> 
> View attachment 11943706
> 
> 
> View attachment 11943714


Jeebus! Thanks for posting these, it really doesn't work at all.


----------



## franksf

Love fest continues........ Hope i don't put bbq sauce on it this weekend...


----------



## Chocodove




----------



## franksf

Chocodove said:


>


Sweet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pot6

we have the first Sinn U1 Pro for sale on F29.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-u1-professional-now-sold-out-4385322.html


----------



## Akoni

Color me anxious....


----------



## franksf

Akoni said:


> Color me anxious....


I am selling mine to myself everyday and I keep buying it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

franksf said:


> Akoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me anxious....
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling mine to myself everyday and I keep buying it!
Click to expand...

Best thing I bought myself lately!



S


----------



## sstarbuck68

*Loving me...*

some mirage!



S


----------



## Vig2000

Pot6 said:


> we have the first Sinn U1 Pro for sale on F29.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-u1-professional-now-sold-out-4385322.html


Yeah, it's desirable, but I think that he's a bit too ambitious with his price. And hyping it up to be the next EZM1...Could be wrong, but I don't think it will move very fast with his price.


----------



## Pot6

It is probably too early to ask such premium on top of the original price. People interested in the watch already purchased it and the potential future market has still to come. 


Vig2000 said:


> Pot6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have the first Sinn U1 Pro for sale on F29.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-u1-professional-now-sold-out-4385322.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's desirable, but I think that he's a bit too ambitious with his price. And hyping it up to be the next EZM1...Could be wrong, but I don't think it will move very fast with his price.
Click to expand...


----------



## CGSshorty

Pot6 said:


> It is probably too early to ask such premium on top of the original price. People interested in the watch already purchased it and the potential future market has still to come.


I'd imagine the only market at that price (now) will be an overseas buyer who could not purchase direct from WatchBuys. It might be a different story a year from now.


----------



## Pot6

The problem with overseas is the overhead costs (VAT + import fee) that could add 20% more to the price. 
Wait and see


CGSshorty said:


> Pot6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably too early to ask such premium on top of the original price. People interested in the watch already purchased it and the potential future market has still to come.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine the only market at that price (now) will be an overseas buyer who could not purchase direct from WatchBuys. It might be a different story a year from now.
Click to expand...


----------



## DaveandStu

CGSshorty said:


> I'd imagine the only market at that price (now) will be an overseas buyer who could not purchase direct from WatchBuys. It might be a different story a year from now.


That will probably be me!! The dome and no date plus lume..Stella looking piece, would love to belt that one out on the boats


----------



## Horoticus

DaveandStu said:


> That will probably be me!! The dome and no date plus lume..Stella looking piece, would love to belt that one out on the boats


You know you need to do it...;-)


----------



## DaveandStu

Horoticus said:


> You know you need to do it...;-)


Hey Horoticus, yes you nailed it, I've done the checklist great LE,no other Sinn I own comes near it as no crown in that position,lume Stella..no date! ....so come on mate what do you reckon chase down a ezm1 first?? It really looks boss to me ..


----------



## DaveandStu

Horoticus said:


> You know you need to do it...;-)


Hey Horoticus, yes you nailed it, I've done the checklist great LE,no other Sinn I own comes near it as no crown in that position,lume is unique to me...no date! ....so come on mate what do you reckon chase down a ezm1 first?? It really looks boss to me ..is it a SUG branded case?


----------



## Horoticus

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Horoticus, yes you nailed it, I've done the checklist great LE,no other Sinn I own comes near it as no crown in that position,lume Stella..no date! ....so come on mate what do you reckon chase down a ezm1 first?? It really looks boss to me ..


It definitely ticks a number of boxes! Personally, I would pick the U1 Pro over the EZM1 because I need a running seconds hand. (I also own the EZM2 Hydro for this very reason.)

Of course, the easy answer is buy both. :-!


----------



## Pot6

And here is the second: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-u1-professional-4396602.html


Vig2000 said:


> Yeah, it's desirable, but I think that he's a bit too ambitious with his price. And hyping it up to be the next EZM1...Could be wrong, but I don't think it will move very fast with his price.


----------



## freeman4ever

Looks like the first one sold.


----------



## TripleCalendar

While I think it will look best with the black bezel I am excited to try the regular tegimented bezel, which I have on order. Hopefully I'll have it this week or next. I just got the tegimented bracelet yesterday and I love that dark steel color.


----------



## franksf

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12048786
> 
> 
> While I think it will look best with the black bezel I am excited to try the regular tegimented bezel, which I have on order. Hopefully I'll have it this week or next. I just got the tegimented bracelet yesterday and I love that dark steel color.


Nice! Cant wait to see that combo!
I was secretly hoping a future version of the u1 would be like that. Did not realize that it can easily be done on your own. Sweet. Please share the pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

franksf said:


> Nice! Cant wait to see that combo!
> I was secretly hoping a future version of the u1 would be like that. Did not realize that it can easily be done on your own. Sweet. Please share the pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did u receive it yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

franksf said:


> Did u receive it yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Showing off while at street light..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12048786
> 
> 
> While I think it will look best with the black bezel I am excited to try the regular tegimented bezel, which I have on order. Hopefully I'll have it this week or next. I just got the tegimented bracelet yesterday and I love that dark steel color.


That's sweet. I like the Tegiment bezel over DLC bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

I am still up for a full review (as promised) but a lonely night pushes me to attempt to post a half review...
I tend to favor short reviews that focus of unusual remarks and findings so bear with me if i dont cover the all obvious topics...

*First Look and impression
*When i took it out of the box...i first say ...woa....that a nice looking piece....then i did hold it....and i said to myself....geeze ...that's heavy...
and then i looked at it again....and i was ...woa....this is a nice watch...and i liked the weight actually....was very impressed with the tegimented redish tone and how it worked so well with the black bezel..

*First inspection 
*I was really smitten by the new design... I fully understood every decision made....(black center hands vs red, glossy second hand tip, blue lume, white and bigger Sinn logo, black and glossy 1000 meters writing, 10 oclock crown, etc...)
The way it came to me was like....yep great design are not obvious at the first sigh.....
however like all great designs.... it gets to you at the second look and then it sticks...
i was then convinced and over joyed.....it was like tasking a 89 Chateau Latour versus a regular bordeaux or a bordeaux wannabe...i felt i have touched the subtlety of perfection..a
The perfect u1 that was....a grail that every U1 was trying to reach...

*Wearing it 
*Then I started to wear it every day....and starting to change my wardrobe to be able to wear it...
I caught myself REALLY wanted to wear it instead on my other watches (Laco, IWC, Sinn, Nomos,...)
All good team players so to speak but all faded in comparison to how i felt every morning...
Strange...it is now like my best buddy...I know that it will not necessarly get obvious kudos from the street, boardroom or watch friends....BUT...it is my buddy watch....hard to explain..
I then realized that i had a very particular bound to the watch from a design and feel perspective...which brings me to the last comment...

*The rubber strap
*I have never had a rubber strap i loved so much beside the helson skindiver one....I cannot begin to tell you how that sinn rubber feels on your wrist..it is a mix of tight but not tight soft but not too soft...I have worn rubber bands, multiple leather bands (and expensive ones), bracelet (sinn and rolex ones),...but nothin compares to that rubber band with that strong and great deployment....it is like a good friend hugging you...
On the negative side though...I found it it to often turn greyish because of the lint and dust ...but nothing like a soapy water can cure.... I now watch my rubber strap as often as i watch my hands and love the new shiny black the rubber gets from it...

Anyway....still the honeymoon phase here...and just wanted to share...

So all in it ...great watch...surprising discoveries after reading 100s of posts...but all great....sill loving it!
F.


----------



## Vig2000

franksf said:


> I am still up for a full review (as promised) but a lonely night pushes me to attempt to post a half review...
> I tend to favor short reviews that focus of unusual remarks and findings so bear with me if i dont cover the all obvious topics...


Thanks for your thoughts. Just curious, though, if you have any negatives to report or maybe anything that you're not that crazy about?


----------



## franksf

Vig2000 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Just curious, though, if you have any negatives to report or maybe anything that you're not that crazy about?


Nothing really except the lint on the rubber for which I found a solution. I also forgot to mention that I really like the bezel action with its loud clicks and perfectly centered end point. Go for it ... u won't be disappointed..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

franksf said:


> Did u receive it yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still waiting on the bezel. Watchbuys said about a month, which is in a few days.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## CGSshorty

franksf said:


> I am still up for a full review (as promised) but a lonely night pushes me to attempt to post a half review...
> I tend to favor short reviews that focus of unusual remarks and findings so bear with me if i dont cover the all obvious topics...
> 
> *First Look and impression
> *When i took it out of the box...i first say ...woa....that a nice looking piece....then i did hold it....and i said to myself....geeze ...that's heavy...
> and then i looked at it again....and i was ...woa....this is a nice watch...and i liked the weight actually....was very impressed with the tegimented redish tone and how it worked so well with the black bezel..
> 
> *First inspection
> *I was really smitten by the new design... I fully understood every decision made....(black center hands vs red, glossy second hand tip, blue lume, white and bigger Sinn logo, black and glossy 1000 meters writing, 10 oclock crown, etc...)
> The way it came to me was like....yep great design are not obvious at the first sigh.....
> however like all great designs.... it gets to you at the second look and then it sticks...
> i was then convinced and over joyed.....it was like tasking a 89 Chateau Latour versus a regular bordeaux or a bordeaux wannabe...i felt i have touched the subtlety of perfection..a
> The perfect u1 that was....a grail that every U1 was trying to reach...
> 
> *Wearing it
> *Then I started to wear it every day....and starting to change my wardrobe to be able to wear it...
> I caught myself REALLY wanted to wear it instead on my other watches (Laco, IWC, Sinn, Nomos,...)
> All good team players so to speak but all faded in comparison to how i felt every morning...
> Strange...it is now like my best buddy...I know that it will not necessarly get obvious kudos from the street, boardroom or watch friends....BUT...it is my buddy watch....hard to explain..
> I then realized that i had a very particular bound to the watch from a design and feel perspective...which brings me to the last comment...
> 
> *The rubber strap
> *I have never had a rubber strap i loved so much beside the helson skindiver one....I cannot begin to tell you how that sinn rubber feels on your wrist..it is a mix of tight but not tight soft but not too soft...I have worn rubber bands, multiple leather bands (and expensive ones), bracelet (sinn and rolex ones),...but nothin compares to that rubber band with that strong and great deployment....it is like a good friend hugging you...
> On the negative side though...I found it it to often turn greyish because of the lint and dust ...but nothing like a soapy water can cure.... I now watch my rubber strap as often as i watch my hands and love the new shiny black the rubber gets from it...
> 
> Anyway....still the honeymoon phase here...and just wanted to share...
> 
> So all in it ...great watch...surprising discoveries after reading 100s of posts...but all great....sill loving it!
> F.


Thanks for the review. I'm glad you appreciate all the small changes that went into this.


----------



## franksf

Awesome job with those pictures TripleC...makes me want to try it with the bracelet...


----------



## kca

My birth year number 74 arrived today  Opted for the bracelet and will probably put points towards the rubber strap... or an EZM 13 haha.

This is my first U1 and I'm glad I chose this version. Very happy with it!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

kca said:


> My birth year number 74 arrived today  Opted for the bracelet and will probably put points towards the rubber strap... or an EZM 13 haha.
> 
> This is my first U1 and I'm glad I chose this version. Very happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stellar!! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

^ Yes, congrats. Looks great on your wrist. Time for another U1! ;-)


----------



## kca

JDCfour said:


> Stellar!! Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

Horoticus said:


> ^ Yes, congrats. Looks great on your wrist. Time for another U1! ;-)


Haha. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akoni

Vig2000 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Just curious, though, if you have any negatives to report or maybe anything that you're not that crazy about?


Not sure about franksf but I have one huge thing I'm not crazy about....

*I only bought one! *:-|


----------



## franksf

Akoni said:


> Not sure about franksf but I have one huge thing I'm not crazy about....
> 
> *I only bought one! *:-|


That's a good quote! 
Yep .... that may be the only thing to complain about after all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akoni

So mine arrived last week. All I can say is from the moment I took it out of the box, it became an instant classic for me. Like my Nikon F3 or my Mk15.5 rebreather or my SE Crazyhorse, there are certain inanimate objects that have come into my life from which I derive great joy. Just having them, looking at them and marveling at their myriad details provides great satisfaction. And while I cannot walk around everyday with my rebreather on my back nor do I shoot film much these days, this watch goes on in the morning and only comes off after I've racked out, bringing a smile to my mug whenever I check the time. I look forward to taking this watch on a great many adventures and trust it will continue to bring on that cheesy grin for a very long time indeed.


----------



## franksf

Akoni said:


> So mine arrived last week. All I can say is from the moment I took it out of the box, it became an instant classic for me. Like my Nikon F3 or my Mk15.5 rebreather or my SE Crazyhorse, there are certain inanimate objects that have come into my life from which I derive great joy. Just having them, looking at them and marveling at their myriad details provides great satisfaction. And while I cannot walk around everyday with my rebreather on my back nor do I shoot film much these days, this watch goes on in the morning and only comes off after I've racked out, bringing a smile to my mug whenever I check the time. I look forward to taking this watch on a great many adventures and trust it will continue to bring on that cheesy grin for a very long time indeed.


Reassuring to hear..... I am (we are) not that crazy being gogogaga about this one....everybody who gets one feel the same way....this a cult !! ....or a cult watch for that matter 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Mixing it up a bit with a gsd strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_the_watchmen

It's not (only) the floridian sun that brings a smile to my face:


----------



## CGSshorty

franksf said:


> Mixing it up a bit with a gsd strap...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks pretty good on leather.


----------



## stone1

franksf said:


> Mixing it up a bit with a gsd strap...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic combo looks really nice on leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

CGSshorty said:


> It looks pretty good on leather.


I think it's good on anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

ten13th said:


> I think it's good on anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys! Agree with ten...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Leather fling is off...back on rubber where it belongs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanquish

Agreed. I am all about the silicone strap on U1's.


----------



## TripleCalendar

Waiting on my regular bezel to arrive....


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## ten13th

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12340383


WOW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## TripleCalendar

Larger Red Sinn logo is more balanced
Blacked out depth rating looks great
Gloss black hands match the gloss black bezel paint
No date is cleaner
Domed crystal looks much better in person than the flat crystal
Perfect use of red/black without being over powering. The regular U1 has too much red.


----------



## NM-1

TripleCalendar said:


> Waiting on my regular bezel to arrive....
> 
> View attachment 12315858
> 
> 
> View attachment 12315898


I'm curious where you ordered. The several AD's I tried insisted they had to install the bezel.


----------



## fenian

Hi guys, after quite a long hiatus from the forum, but not from general WIS and obsessing, I'm back.

In May, I ran across Jason Heaton's excellent U1 Pro article for Hodinkee. I had been obsessing about Sinn watches for years...namely, the usual "safe" intro into Sinn ownership: the 556. Yeah, that's me...paralysis through analysis. I never pulled off buying one, too much deliberation on the cost. Mind you, being relatively new to watch buying and collecting, I thought it was a big deal a few years back when my fiancée surprised me with an Orange Monster.

Yesterday I got word from Rob at Watchbuys that my U1 Pro is on its way. I'm honored to have this watch as my first Sinn.


----------



## ten13th

WatchBuys the US Sinn AD strongly warns against changing the bezel by consumer. Very strange as the captive bezel Sinn uses on U1 is super simple to replace/install. Just unscrew the three tiny screws and it comes right off. Not like the traditional snap on bezel.


----------



## franksf

fenian said:


> Hi guys, after quite a long hiatus from the forum, but not from general WIS and obsessing, I'm back.
> 
> In May, I ran across Jason Heaton's excellent U1 Pro article for Hodinkee. I had been obsessing about Sinn watches for years...namely, the usual "safe" intro into Sinn ownership: the 556. Yeah, that's me...paralysis through analysis. I never pulled off buying one, too much deliberation on the cost. Mind you, being relatively new to watch buying and collecting, I thought it was a big deal a few years back when my fiance surprised me with an Orange Monster.
> 
> Yesterday I got word from Rob at Watchbuys that my U1 Pro is on its way. I'm honored to have this watch as my first Sinn.


Congrats. U will love it. I am having a hard time wearing anything else nowadays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenian

franksf said:


> Congrats. U will love it. I am having a hard time wearing anything else nowadays.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Music to my ears, Frank


----------



## ten13th

Would love to see Sinn take it up one more notch. Make it in Titanium, U1 Ultimate. Love the U series, but it is just a tad on the heavy side.


----------



## fenian

Yesterday, I received #079/100, I couldnt be happier or more impressed!

http://i.imgur.com/sJd1LKz.jpg


----------



## ten13th

#82 in the house. Got on the wait list for cancellations from pre-order customers.

Look amazing in the flash. Always liked the U1 design but never could get pass the red/white hands that looks my kids' Lego. The black/white hands rectified that issue for me.










Nice job CGSshorty. Can you get to work on a Ti version? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

fenian said:


> Yesterday, I received #079/100, I couldnt be happier or more impressed!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sJd1LKz.jpg


Great pic! Now lets see how long it takes u to put another watch on your wrist .... (a dressier one for work on occasion does not count..).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

ten13th said:


> Would love to see Sinn take it up one more notch. Make it in Titanium, U1 Ultimate. Love the U series, but it is just a tad on the heavy side.


I'm with you on that suggestion. I knew when I pre-ordered mine it would be too heavy, so I sold it. I'm loving my T1 and T2. Hope someday soon they make a U1 in Titanium.

Are you listening Watchbuys???? ?


----------



## fenian

Funny you mention it Frank, yesterday I proudly wore it with a suit http://i.imgur.com/88TooT7.jpg

I'm loving ever minute of bonding with this watch!


----------



## ShaggyDog

I love how they called it the U1 Professional, as if the original beast of a tank tool watch U1 somehow wasn't professional enough. 

The new U1, now with extra badass professionalness!


----------



## franksf

fenian said:


> Funny you mention it Frank, yesterday I proudly wore it with a suit http://i.imgur.com/88TooT7.jpg
> 
> I'm loving ever minute of bonding with this watch!


Nice! U got me there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer

Just got mine from fellow member Triplecalendar. I love it!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Thanks to Triplecalendar for the Tegiment bezel.

Before 









After 




































This is a subjective matter. IMHO the Tegiment bezel wins the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

All of my hard work ruined.


----------



## ten13th

CGSshorty said:


> All of my hard work ruined.


Nah. I never could get pass the white/red hands of U1, remind me too much of my kids' Lego set. The white/black hands converted me to a U1 owner. All your hard work isn't for naught. 

Here is a lum shot with Tegiment bezel. Hard to see in photo but the pip is green compare to other lum are blue. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

ShaggyDog said:


> I love how they called it the U1 Professional, as if the original beast of a tank tool watch U1 somehow wasn't professional enough.
> 
> The new U1, now with extra badass professionalness!


My thoughts exactly. My regular ole U1 wasn't exactly _amateur_.


----------



## Jbro352

Love it!


----------



## ten13th

CGSshorty look away. 

















Love the monochromatic color of bezel + case from side view.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

All that matters is that you love it. If that one change makes it the perfect watch for you, I have no problem with it. 
Even though I hate it.


----------



## ten13th

CGSshorty said:


> All that matters is that you love it. If that one change makes it the perfect watch for you, I have no problem with it.
> Even though I hate it.


LOL.

I know how you feel. In my career I designed, engineered and shipped millions of products that people use everyday. Lots of them get modified or "mutilated" by the user. But you know what, some of those users are the most hardcore supporter of the products. Only people that care would modify.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules

Ugh. That steel bezel totally kills the U1P for me. But it's your watch...


----------



## ten13th

dukerules said:


> Ugh. That steel bezel totally kills the U1P for me. But it's your watch...


Of course it's on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

New bracelet. Love it but also love and miss the rubber and its big clap... :-( too many choices!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

franksf said:


> New bracelet. Love it but also love and miss the rubber and its big clap... :-( too many choices!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How has the tegimented bracelet been holding up for you? I was going to buy one but found some moderate scratches on the clasp of my rubber strap. Considering how much I baby the watch I was pretty surprised. Not quite sold on their tegiment technology.


----------



## franksf

Mister Lamb said:


> How has the tegimented bracelet been holding up for you? I was going to buy one but found some moderate scratches on the clasp of my rubber strap. Considering how much I baby the watch I was pretty surprised. Not quite sold on their tegiment technology.


Got a scratch on the rubber clap too but this is nothing compares to the ones I have on my ezm3 non tegimented bracelet. 
I bought this one for the color and the match with the case primarily. I don't expect no scratch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

The U1-P is now officially sold out.


----------



## franksf

CGSshorty said:


> The U1-P is now officially sold out.


One hundred lucky people...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

CGSshorty said:


> The U1-P is now officially sold out.


Congrats shorty! Ya done good...;-)


----------



## CGSshorty

Horoticus said:


> Congrats shorty! Ya done good...;-)


Thank you. I'm obviously thrilled with the reaction to this watch.


----------



## egwatchfan

ten13th said:


> Thanks to Triplecalendar for the Tegiment bezel.


Very interesting. Although I personally would choose to stick to the original black bezel for this one, I can certainly see why you did this. I know I'm risking taking a lot of heat for this , but I've often thought that the black sinn bezels look a bit odd from the side when they are sitting on a non-black steel case. From face on I love the black... but yeah something about it side on always has struck me as slightly odd. But yeah at the end of the day for the Professional I'd go with the black because I think it goes better with the all white hands. But that's just me.


----------



## ten13th

egwatchfan said:


> Very interesting. Although I personally would choose to stick to the original black bezel for this one, I can certainly see why you did this. I know I'm risking taking a lot of heat for this , but I've often thought that the black sinn bezels look a bit odd from the side when they are sitting on a non-black steel case. From face on I love the black... but yeah something about it side on always has struck me as slightly odd. But yeah at the end of the day for the Professional I'd go with the black because I think it goes better with the all white hands. But that's just me.


Different people different strokes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## egwatchfan

ten13th said:


> Different people different strokes.


Exactly!! Congrats on picking up the U1-P, and a second round of congrats for making it the perfect watch for _*you*_. At the end of the day, that's all that matters... and the number of options and ways to customize things for our own preferences is part of what makes this whole watch thing so much fun!


----------



## ten13th

Couldn't agree more. Rarely would you see a watch pic from me with stock bracelet or strap, regardless of type or brand of watch.


----------



## Horoticus

Ahhhhh....


----------



## wctah

Now I'm interested......loving it already.


----------



## Mister Lamb

Does anyone have the black tegimented steel bracelet? Curious how it would look with the U1 Pro


----------



## ads75

Mister Lamb said:


> Does anyone have the black tegimented steel bracelet? Curious how it would look with the U1 Pro


See post #115 on page 12 in this thread.


----------



## Vig2000

Mister Lamb said:


> Does anyone have the black tegimented steel bracelet? Curious how it would look with the U1 Pro


A black tegimented bracelet should be paired only with a black tegimented case IMO.


----------



## CGSshorty

Vig2000 said:


> A black tegimented bracelet should be paired only with a black tegimented case IMO.


This is the correct answer.


----------



## JDCfour

Just arrived. Now I understand what all the hoopla is about. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

JDCfour said:


> Just arrived. Now I understand what all the hoopla is about.
> View attachment 12491755
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it. I'm all about hoopla.


----------



## franksf

Nice one jdcfour!! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

franksf said:


> Nice one jdcfour!! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Frank! I'm really enjoying it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0

Sad I missed out on this model, need to pay more attention next time a limited run comes out.


----------



## brucebobby

Digging the clarity and depth of this uncluttered dial. Well done, CGSshorty...well done.









Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jberb55

Question regarding the movement: when pulling out the crown to set the watch, are there two stops, or one? Typically the first stop would be the date quickset, but was this stop removed since there is no date?


----------



## CGSshorty

brucebobby said:


> Digging the clarity and depth of this uncluttered dial. Well done, CGSshorty...well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much. It looks great on that strap.


----------



## CGSshorty

jberb55 said:


> Question regarding the movement: when pulling out the crown to set the watch, are there two stops, or one? Typically the first stop would be the date quickset, but was this stop removed since there is no date?


Unfortunately, it wasn't in the budget to modify the movements to remove the date stop for such a small run of watches.


----------



## Vig2000

CGSshorty said:


> Unfortunately, it wasn't in the budget to modify the movements to remove the date stop for such a small run of watches.


So is the date wheel still part of the movement and therefore is there a "danger zone" in which you can't change the date?

Also, what type of accuracy are owners seeing with this watch?


----------



## CGSshorty

Vig2000 said:


> So is the date wheel still part of the movement and therefore is there a "danger zone" in which you can't change the date?
> 
> Also, what type of accuracy are owners seeing with this watch?


As far as I know, the actual date wheel is removed. The "danger zone" is more of a 7750 problem, and it really only affects the function of the day/date windows. The SW200 won't have any issues.

I can't speak for others, but mine is incredibly accurate at about +5 sec/day.


----------



## dukerules

brucebobby said:


> Digging the clarity and depth of this uncluttered dial. Well done, CGSshorty...well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


Hey! Nice to see you have a U1P, too! Love mine. How's the Snowflake?


----------



## Killintime

Nice


----------



## brucebobby

Hey dukerules - hope you are well! I decided to sell the Snowflake to fund this U1-P, and haven't regretted it at all. It was a great piece, but I stopped wearing the darn thing. I'm (slowly, but finally) learning that while vintage watches are attractive to me in theory, I only real wear watches that I can feel comfortable knocking around a bit. Wearing that Snowflake I started viewing my 3-year old and 7-year old as threats to be avoided and/or kept to safe radial distance of about 15 feet away. They love to throw small metal objects and hurl their drinks for no predictable reason at all. 

Anyhow, it's now owned by a fine fellow who posts pictures of it all the time on Instagram - so it's being worn, loved and admired.


----------



## dukerules

Gotcha. I feel the same way about vintage.


----------



## rickdawg

looks good...especially if no red


----------



## BadTrainDriver

Now I know firsthand what all the hype was about. Gorgeous doesn't even begin to describe this watch. Huge thanks to @CGSshorty for making this happen! I was foolish not to buy this watch when watchbuys had them, yet was extremely lucky to find a forum member with one in like new condition!

I do have a few quick questions:
#1. Is the correct Sinn rubber strap the "22x22 Tegimented Standard Buckle" show on watchbuys website, or did this watch have something "specific" being the Professional model? Anyone want to sell their uncut rubber strap ?
#2. My watch came on the metal bracelet. The bracelet has a total of seven "removable" links(three one side, four on the other). My wrist is 8.5", and I don't wear my watch super tight. I'm using all links on the watch, with the clasp micro adjustment in the middle. I don't "personally" have a need for additional removable links, but I'm just curious if seven links is what should come with this bracelet. The watches I currently own, to include my one previous Sinn, I've always removed one link from the bracelet. As someone who has to be careful when buying a used watch due to lack of bracelet links, I just want to make sure I have all links that should be included.

Thanks!


----------



## ten13th

BadTrainDriver said:


> Now I know firsthand what all the hype was about. Gorgeous doesn't even begin to describe this watch. Huge thanks to @CGSshorty for making this happen! I was foolish not to buy this watch when watchbuys had them, yet was extremely lucky to find a forum member with one in like new condition!
> 
> I do have a few quick questions:
> #1. Is the correct Sinn rubber strap the "22x22 Tegimented Standard Buckle" show on watchbuys website, or did this watch have something "specific" being the Professional model? Anyone want to sell their uncut rubber strap ?
> #2. My watch came on the metal bracelet. The bracelet has a total of seven "removable" links(three one side, four on the other). My wrist is 8.5", and I don't wear my watch super tight. I'm using all links on the watch, with the clasp micro adjustment in the middle. I don't "personally" have a need for additional removable links, but I'm just curious if seven links is what should come with this bracelet. The watches I currently own, to include my one previous Sinn, I've always removed one link from the bracelet. As someone who has to be careful when buying a used watch due to lack of bracelet links, I just want to make sure I have all links that should be included.
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats. 
1. Best to email WatchBuys to confirm. As the fitting ends are specific to each watch's case thickness, so not all 22mm Sinn rubber would be perfect. 
2. No idea.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CGSshorty

I’m glad you like it. It sounds like you have the correct amount of links. Unlike some brands, Sinns don’t come with a huge amount of removable links.
Call WatchBuys to order a strap. It is the same strap for all U1 or U2 models. Make sure to get a tegimented clasp so the finish matches.


----------



## Spring-Diver

#70 in coming! I’ll have it next week! So pumped to get the ultimate U1. I love all the changes Chris made to this iconic diver!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

Double post ;(


----------



## DaveandStu

Bloody hell Shannon your on fire!! 
You have a great LE there mate...
Dave


----------



## Spring-Diver

Thanks Dave
I know right
I was only $800 shy of picking up a T1. Then this U1 P I've been watching dropped a few hundred the last week or so. So I sent him a deposit. I'll pay the balance on Friday and have it Monday
It's the ultimate U1. I'll pickup a T1 on the sales forum and save a few hundred 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks Dave
> I know right
> I was only $800 shy of picking up a T1. Then this U1 P I've been watching dropped a few hundred the last week or so. So I sent him a deposit. I'll pay the balance on Friday and have it Monday
> It's the ultimate U1. I'll pickup a T1 on the sales forum and save a few hundred
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to love the hunt and chase mate..stella Sinnfull trio!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Got to love the hunt and chase mate..stella Sinnfull trio!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


The hunt & chase is like an adrenaline rush..... Just one or three more and I'll be ok:-d


----------



## Spring-Diver

#70 arrived!!! It's über cool  
Thank you Chris for designing this epic U1 Professional 
All the little details add up to an amazing diver.

A few photos to share





























Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> #70 arrived!!! It's über cool
> Thank you Chris for designing this epic U1 Professional
> All the little details add up to an amazing diver.
> 
> A few photos to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great LE, 
You are throwing a good mix together Shannon, agreed re Chris's LE design re this piece...enjoy it mate!!
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Spring-Diver said:


> #70 arrived!!! It's über cool
> Thank you Chris for designing this epic U1 Professional
> All the little details add up to an amazing diver.
> 
> A few photos to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You have had a very sinnful few weeks. Congrats!


----------



## gmansbu

Looks awesome. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Spring-Diver

gmansbu said:


> Looks awesome. Wear it in good health!


Thanks again Gary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

I love seeing these out in the wild. I’ve been wondering how many have made it overseas. I know of at least one in Japan.


----------



## Watch_the_watchmen

CGSshorty said:


> ... how many have made it overseas...


At least one made it's way home to Germany:


----------



## CGSshorty

Watch_the_watchmen said:


> At least one made it's way home to Germany:
> View attachment 13255913


Congratulations. I know the German dealers were a little upset they couldn't sell these.


----------



## Watch_the_watchmen

And I was a little upset that Sinn refused replacing the second hand with a red one (for better legibility). ;-(


----------



## CGSshorty

Watch_the_watchmen said:


> And I was a little upset that Sinn refused replacing the second hand with a red one (for better legibility). ;-(


That would have ruined the look completely. The lume wouldn't match, either.


----------



## Masse

CGSshorty said:


> I love seeing these out in the wild. I've been wondering how many have made it overseas. I know of at least one in Japan.


#66 travelled all the way to Finland. I`m pretty sure this is the only one in whole country. It actually sees action every once in a while, not just desk diving. I`m a lifeboat/search and rescue volunteer in Finnish archipelago. 
Thanks for designing an awesome watch. :-!


----------



## CGSshorty

Masse said:


> #66 travelled all the way to Finland. I`m pretty sure this is the only one in whole country. It actually sees action every once in a while: I`m a lifeboat/search and rescue volunteer in Finnish archipelago.
> Thanks for designing an awesome watch. :-!


That's awesome. I'd love to see some photos of it in action.


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld

Nice shot on Hodinkee today.


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld

Oops sorry. My bad. Different U1 altogether. I like the U1 pro better.


----------



## CGSshorty

Lazlo Hollyfeld said:


> Oops sorry. My bad. Different U1 altogether. I like the U1 pro better.


You're right. That is a great photo.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Yea, it's an old thread....

I made the mistake of letting #66 slip through my hands, but recently corrected that mistake.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Hoppyjr said:


> Yea, it's an old thread....
> 
> I made the mistake of letting #66 slip through my hands, but recently corrected that mistake.


Congrats buddy 
I'm glad to see you have a U1 Pro back in your ND collection 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

On the hunt for one of these - anyone got any recent photos of this badboy in action (desk diving maybe ... )


----------



## Dmaul77

On the lookout for this as well, though the chances of getting seems rather remote :-|


----------



## dukerules

These come up occasionally, and if you have the opportunity to pick one up, I highly recommend doing so. It is so choice.


----------



## isgrb

Ugh, reminds me of how badly i would like to add one of these to my collection


----------



## Hoppyjr

djpharoah said:


> On the hunt for one of these - anyone got any recent photos of this badboy in action (desk diving maybe ... )


I shouldn't have sold it (twice!) but unfortunately can't keep them all.


----------



## CGSshorty

I’m thrilled this thread has been resurrected. How many U1-Pros are still here?


----------



## Horoticus

Still digging my pro, shorty!


----------



## dukerules

You know mine is still with me.


----------



## calibre 11

Bumping an old thread.

Any photos of a U1P on blue/ white/ red/ green silicone?


----------

